# Successful mooch



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

2 nice ash forks and a pigeon. Not bad for an hour out


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job on the pigeon. Those forks look very promising indeed!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Is that with 9.5 steel again ? And don't tell me it went through and through  from15 yds :- )

wll


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Yup 9.5 steel. Eye shot and this was a far one. Best shot I've done in a long time.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Like I said on the other thread mate. Next one I shoot with a body shot I will show you the entrance and exit holes. Really been suprised at how the 9.5 steels are performing especially in the summer when pigeons are at their strongest


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Like I said on the other thread mate. Next one I shoot with a body shot I will show you the entrance and exit holes. Really been suprised at how the 9.5 steels are performing especially in the summer when pigeons are at their strongest


Just me out in the field today with looped 1842's and lopped1745's shooting 3/8" steel and it smacking pretty hard and going through some old dry wall like paper ! Once you get the speed up on that ammo it penetrates pretty well, I just want to see how it does on pest birds.

Had some long shots at starlings today, but they were out there. Had one land on a an old tree stump, looked like the average distance I shoot at maybe a tad longer but hardly more than a few yds, took a shot and he took off, could barely see the trace of ammo as it was just to the right. Paced off the distance ... 65 long paces !

Most of my shots are like trying to hit a beer can at 60 yds .... If I can see the ammo and it is within a foot .... I call it a good shot, I'm no machine ;- ) would sure like to nail one tomorrow ;- )

wll


----------



## Qjay (Jul 1, 2014)

That is an hours SERIOUSLY well spent!


----------

